# Temp gauge not working



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

Can aanyone shed some light on my problem, the temp gauge has stopped working the needle doesn't even lift off the bottom. have checked with 49c and the engine stayed at 85c. is this the dredded dashpod failure or could it be one of the temp senders.

Thanks in advance for your help

Charles


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

anyone!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Could well be the derdded dash pod but it is not so dredded now you can get them replaced for free


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

Thats good to here, it's only the temp gauge thats not working i thought the whole thing went nuttd when the dashpod fails.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

gadgetboy38 said:


> Thats good to here, it's only the temp gauge thats not working i thought the whole thing went nuttd when the dashpod fails.


Sometimes it is just the temp gauge it was on mine it would still read but was reading about 10% high


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Could well be the derdded dash pod but it is not so dredded now you can get them replaced for free


Good morning Andy

Are you sure about that with particular reference to Teesside Audi. I was told by the main man in the workshop that anything over 5 years was a no-no, with no exceptions, unless pressed by the customer, in which case a concession _may _be applied. I just hope it never happens to me.

Joe


----------



## eightfoot (Dec 24, 2007)

gadgetboy38 said:


> Can aanyone shed some light on my problem, the temp gauge has stopped working the needle doesn't even lift off the bottom. have checked with 49c and the engine stayed at 85c. is this the dredded dashpod failure or could it be one of the temp senders.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help
> 
> Charles


try changing temp sender,10 min job,about Â£20 from stealers,cheaper than diagnostics charge if dashpod turns out to be ok [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

eightfoot said:


> gadgetboy38 said:
> 
> 
> > Can aanyone shed some light on my problem, the temp gauge has stopped working the needle doesn't even lift off the bottom. have checked with 49c and the engine stayed at 85c. is this the dredded dashpod failure or could it be one of the temp senders.
> ...


Thats a good idea does anyone have a "how to", I know theres two of them so which would be the faulty one!


----------



## eightfoot (Dec 24, 2007)

gadgetboy38 said:


> eightfoot said:
> 
> 
> > gadgetboy38 said:
> ...


how to at top of forum


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

I just ran the car throught vag com can anyone traslate this for me.










Cheers

Charles


----------



## wrekTT (Jan 11, 2008)

*your temp sender unit is Fooked there m8*


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

i'm glad about that (well sort of ) atleast its easier than getting the dashpod fixed


----------



## wrekTT (Jan 11, 2008)

gadgetboy38 said:


> i'm glad about that (well sort of ) atleast its easier than getting the dashpod fixed


sure is, its a d.i.y job, do it when the engine is cold though.

its fitted in an housing on the RHD of the cylinder head


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

looking on vag parts website, there are two different temp senders which one do i need, also there is a Temp sender clip and washer do i need this also?


----------



## wrekTT (Jan 11, 2008)

gadgetboy38 said:


> looking on vag parts website, there are two different temp senders which one do i need, also there is a Temp sender clip and washer do i need this also?


Green sender unit and get the new horseshoe clip and rubber seal, 
you might need alittle coolant too (G12+) as you loose alittle, depending how quick you can take the old one out and get the new one with its new seal back in the hole


----------



## mossi (Dec 26, 2005)

sorry to jump on your thread, but my TT also doest appear to read correct, it never goes above 1/4, if i remember right my last TT two years ago used to sit on 1/2 ?

anyone got the link to where to buy the sender and bits, so i can click and buy >?<
thanks


----------



## eightfoot (Dec 24, 2007)

mossi said:


> sorry to jump on your thread, but my TT also doest appear to read correct, it never goes above 1/4, if i remember right my last TT two years ago used to sit on 1/2 ?
> 
> anyone got the link to where to buy the sender and bits, so i can click and buy >?<
> thanks


you'rs sounds more like thermostat,look in how to's in front of forum for diagnostics


----------



## TiTTy Lover (Sep 13, 2007)

Give the top of the dash (above the temperature gauge) a little tap with your hand and it might spring into life like mine does! It doesn't get stuck all the time, just on occasion! It's certainly worth a go before spending any pennies!


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

TiTTy Lover said:


> Give the top of the dash (above the temperature gauge) a little tap with your hand and it might spring into life like mine does! It doesn't get stuck all the time, just on occasion! It's certainly worth a go before spending any pennies!


I thought i'd have ago at this and guess what it bloody worked i wish i had seen this before i ordered a new temp sender.

Thnaks a million TiTTy Lover


----------



## ruzzwan (Feb 21, 2008)

Hi Guys,

Mine stays at 70 most of the time, with ocasional dropping to 50ish. and at times jumps up to 90. Did the 49c check and it actually reads what the gauge is reading, so is this a temp sender (coolant sensor) issue or dashpod?

Audi tech said it was the dashpod, as when they plugged into the computer the temperature reads constantly btwn 90-92.


----------

